# Question about milk



## Jewels84

Hey ladies. I'm sure this question is here already, but I searched and didn't find anything. 

How long after your loss did you stop getting milk? I lost my little boy on Nov 10th at 20 weeks. The nurse warned me about it but told me it should last about 2 weeks. Well that was 4 weeks and 6 days ago and I'm still getting it. I know there's a pill you can take, but I'd rather not. I'm not bleeding at all anymore, so it's just weird to me that the milk hasn't stopped as well.

So, is this normal?


----------



## yazoo

I'm sorry I can't be of more help to you but mine only lasted a few days. I'm sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## Nikki_d72

I'm sorry for your loss honey. My milk lasted just over 2 weeks after delivering my twins at just 20 wks. have you been doing anything to ease the engorgement, like expressing any off or running your boobs under a hot shower at all? Some of these things may stimulate your breasts to keep making more milk. Some people said things to me about wearing a tight bra or wrapping your breasts to resrict flow but I'm not sure if it works or even if it could cause mastitis if you get blockages so I didn't do that. Can you speak to your doctor or midwifeagain and ask for advice?

Sorry I can't help more, I hope you get rid of it soon. xxx


----------



## SarahJane

I took the pills, they offered me them when I was in hospital and in a complete state so I just took them. I didn't even think about it.

I am sorry I can't help and hope it slows soon for you :hugs:


----------



## OliveBay

Mine lasted about a week, so I'm sorry that's not really much use to you, but I didn't want to read and run. I hope this ends soon for you hun, its such a cruel reminder of what our body has been through :hugs:


----------



## Hellylou

I took the pills after mine came in about 4 days after the birth and I was leaking. I didn't even realise it was going to happen, no one warned me, and it was like a kick in the gut, so I talked to the doctor and took the pills. I just wanted it to stop as soon as possible. It stopped very quickly after taking the pills. 

I hope it all stops for you soon.:hugs:


----------



## collie_crazy

I'm sorry this is lasting so long for you :hugs: I would contact your doctor or midwife and get some advice - I dont think it should last so long. I took the pill offered so I didnt get any of this, sorry :hugs:


----------



## Bride2b

I had milk come through about 2-3 days after. I googled what to do as I was so uncomfortable. Some said express a little to release some & ease discomfort as this shouldnt encourage more by just expressing a little. Others said not to touch it.
My friends mum works in the neo natal baby ward and she asked her, she suggested a really tight bra (which yes will hurt) but it wont stimulate the milk to keep being produced. She also said about alternating between really hot flannels then really cold flannels (as hot & cold as you can bear). This might help in the mean time as its the weekend & doctors surgeries are not open. I would go and get the pills to take to stop it. Its distressing having this happen & cant be doing much to ease the pain of your loss.

xx


----------



## Jewels84

Thanks for you replies ladies. I spoke to a nurse last week and she said to express a little myself every night. It seemed to work, I haven't had any for a few days now! Thank goodness!


----------

